
Ask HN: Provider for Secondary Phone? - vl
It’s more and more critical to have access to the smartphone, especially when traveling. So much so that I often carry secondary phone on my trips (and was saved by it when my primary phone was damaged).<p>Also it makes sense to use other provider for the secondary phone (my primary provider is T-Mobile).<p>What (virtual) provider do you use for your secondary SIM?<p>Requirements:<p>* low ongoing costs<p>* reasonable data speeds<p>* no sudden cancelations if not used for awhile<p>* reasonable international roaming
======
idDriven
I use Ting as my primary phone provider the pricing is great if you're a light
user. Their international roaming rates when traveling to first-world or major
cities is usually about double the local US rates which is very fair. Do you
have an unlocked international cell phone with a dual sim? This can be useful
because then you can buy a second data-only sim if it works out to be cheaper
which it often does.

~~~
vl
I use my old iPhone as secondary phone. Dual SIM, while attractive, doesn't
work for this scenario (loosing primary phone).

I'm looking at Ting as primary contender for secondary SIM, but was hoping to
see more suggestions. :)

